# Sat 5/24 Considering taking X5 for photoshoot los angeles anyone interested to join?



## Jiigan (May 24, 2014)

Considering taking the X5 and 335 for a photo shoot in the Los Angeles area. Today or tomorrow, anyone interested in joining? I am thinking somewhere industrial like down town.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

